# ace 031 with follistatin log



## bscott35 (Nov 25, 2011)

took my first shot of ace-031 and follistatin peptides at 7pm tonight.
100mcgs of each daily for 10 days.  my morning dry weight this morning was 202.2 lbs 
I am taking 4iu bluetop hgh pwo on my 5 training days.
1000mg cyp/600mg eq
10iu slin pwo 
I am about 5 months into a long cycle and gains have pretty much stopped, so
I think any gains will definitely be attributed to these peps
I am an ectomorph and have been stuffing myself so my diet will stay the same . eat eat eat
age 43 
height 5.9"
bf 10%


----------



## Peptide Source (Nov 26, 2011)

If the folli is from a legit source then look out bro, expect lean gains.


----------



## bscott35 (Nov 26, 2011)

sat nov 26/ 9am morning weight is 
202.4 
its only been 14 hrs , nine of them sleeping
with no food so I really didn't expect any change.
the ace and follie were bought in canada but came from a usa supplier.
looked very dry this morning , esp in the legs.
I have ghrp 6 which I took for the first time last night before bed
and again at 4:00 am.I was planning on ordering mod ghr 129
to take with. I will not take any ghrp 6 while on this 10 day kilo up
because I hear it can cause water gain and I want to go to bed with a full belly and atribute any weight gains to just the myostatin peps
cheers 
bryce

folli


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 26, 2011)

Cool interested in this log.


----------



## bscott35 (Nov 27, 2011)

Sunday nov 25 
dry weight at 5:00am 204.8 lbs.
For the past week I have been 206/207lbs eve weight on the gym scale,
last night I was 210.0 so I knew I was up .
felt really big last night , sort of a dball pump feeling.
I was a little red were I injected the ace/folli combo in my ab
about the size of a silver dollar.
off to work now .....


----------



## Jetto (Nov 27, 2011)

Following closely


----------



## aminoman74 (Nov 28, 2011)

​
I hope you have a great time with your peps.


----------



## bscott35 (Nov 28, 2011)

Nov 28 mon
morning weight 207.2
definetily see some water weight in my face.
feel good and full , testerday i really gorged , stomach was distended
from all the food. epic weigh in at the gym of 214 lbs
I am sure now that I am saturated and full , I wont see these 3-4lb jumps
any more . Anyway off to work again ....


----------



## bscott35 (Nov 29, 2011)

nov29 tues,
morning weight 208.0 
couldn't eat as much as the past few days,
my stomache is telling me to take a time out
I look totally distended so some weight is def
hiding in my stomache.
I will try to keep up this eating frenzie untill my 10 days are done.
day off from the gym on mon and tues as well


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 29, 2011)

bscott35 said:


> nov29 tues,
> morning weight 208.0
> couldn't eat as much as the past few days,
> my stomache is telling me to take a time out
> ...



Have you noticed any strength increases?


----------



## TwisT (Nov 29, 2011)

What does your diet look like...?


----------



## bscott35 (Nov 29, 2011)

No strength increases per say. I've been doing higher reps 12-20 for the past few 
weeks to try and take it easy on my joints. That being said I am not looking for massive
strength gains . After 10 days I will probably be able to judge better .

my diet right now is simple. 300+ grams protien s day , unlimited carbs (I am drinking about 2/3 of a gallon of orange juice mixed with vanilla protien powder throughout the day. not to much fat just hi glycemic carbs to
spike my insulin. 4000 cals min per day , when i go to bed my gut is stretched out . I am 
loosing about 3-4 lbs durning the night getting up pee(4-5 times)
I have never forced my self to eat constantly as much as this.
I drank 1 litre oj with protien and 2 bagels with creamcheese before work this morn
I was so stuffed i couldn't keep it down and expelled some while driving in my car.
A little bit too much , Ya , But I dont want to look back after 10 days and know I didn't
do my best to grow.


----------



## aminoman74 (Nov 30, 2011)

My test subject will be doing pep source myostatin in the next couple days.It is so excited.


----------



## bscott35 (Nov 30, 2011)

wed nov 30th 
morning weight 208.6
I really cant believe I am still gaining .
this ace 031 / folli combo is def adding weight . 
hoping for 210 morning weight by dec 5/6
training legs tonight , will update on workout .


----------



## GH Consigliere (Nov 30, 2011)

How you eating?


----------



## PappyMason (Nov 30, 2011)

that weight gains is nuts...


----------



## bscott35 (Dec 1, 2011)

thu dec1
morning weight 207.8
although my weight is down from yesterday , I awoke without
such a huge distended belly .
legs were very dry and vascular and overall I dont look as 
soft as the past few days
I had an epic leg pump last night , kept the sets down so as not
to overtrain . I am pretty sure  I was overtrained before I
started this log .
hopefully I can still make my goal of 210 morning weight .
I have 3 mgs more of follistatin After this mini cycle so I will wait
3 weeks and run just the folli next for 10 days





very dry this morning legs were super vascular and my s


----------



## bscott35 (Dec 1, 2011)

screwed up the bottom of my post sorry guys


----------



## bscott35 (Dec 2, 2011)

dec 2 fri
morning weight 208.2
seems as though my weight gains have slowed right down,
I was hoping to hit 210 by the 4th or 5th.
I have 3 mg follistatin left and I'll research to see if mabey I could continue past 10 days
or give it a break.
Even if I stay at 208 , I've gained 6-7 very noticeable lbs so I
am happy, being that I wad stagnant for about 8 weeks with no gains at all.
I can definately see a mesomorph gaining 10+ lbs.


----------



## bscott35 (Dec 3, 2011)

sat dec 3
morning weight 211.4
Up 2.2 lbs this morning and I am pretty happy.
I feel like the first time I took aas except I dont
ever think Ive gained lbs this fast EVER.
I've only got one shot left tomorrow, then I am doing mod gfr129 with grhp 6
100mcgs 3 times a day for 3 weeks until my next follistatin run .
I will uptate tomorrow with fat calipers changes to check for fat gain and for my last weigh in.


----------



## Ravager (Dec 3, 2011)

Cool log man, thanks!


----------



## bscott35 (Dec 4, 2011)

Sun Dec 4
morning weight 212.2 lbs
i read other logs and heard of 10 lbs in 10 days but somehow
I didn't I would get the same results , espesially being small boned
and peaked out for the past month or two.
I don't know what wil happen in 20 days when I start again
but I am hopefull for 4-5 more lbs
I will update my fat % tonight to figure out if a few lbs are fat


----------



## Growth (Dec 4, 2011)

looks like you hit the 10 pounds bro.  Do you feel like you stayed at the same bf% or tightened up? A friend of mine did it i swear he looked tighter when he was done


----------



## bscott35 (Dec 4, 2011)

growth , I would say I am harder looking , yet full . my fat caliper measurements are the same as when I started so def didn't gain any fat.
my face however is noticably holding some water.
I was told tonight at the gym I looked like I was on a huge amount of test because of my face, but that I was noticably bigger than a few weeks ago.
I can see a massive result in the mirror and my body feels the extra lbs for sure.
I could have run the folli and ace seperatly to distinguish which one worked better for my
body but I thought running them seperatly would increase my chances of bulking up.
I will start another log to measure the folli next.
any dosing suggestions 100/200 mcgs a day ?


----------



## Ezskanken (Dec 5, 2011)

All this gain with help of a peptide!  Damn!!  Great log bro


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 5, 2011)

Excellent log and killer results!


----------



## Growth (Dec 5, 2011)

I noticed the face a little with the friend of mine... but it wasn't too bad.. maybe switch from the high glycemic to a shit ton of low glyc carbs?  he was eating pro 700g daily from sweet potato's and oats.. U might hold a little less water
I'll find out how much he did of folli and if it was a solo run


----------



## bscott35 (Dec 5, 2011)

thanks growth .


----------



## bscott35 (Dec 5, 2011)

I dont have enough posts to respond to private messages yet, so I will answer as to were 
I got mine. 
I purchased my folli and ace 031 in canada from canadapeptides.com 
Pls note I am not affiliated with them or promoting their peptides in any way and
I look forward to using the generous discounts offered from the many peptide sponsors of this site. Also the ace and folli were brought in from the usa and mearly sold in canada.
I have quite a few pm's about were I got mine so I hope I am not breaking a forum rule by saying.


----------



## hooper (Dec 5, 2011)

bscott35 said:


> I dont have enough posts to respond to private messages yet, so I will answer as to were
> I got mine.
> I purchased my folli and ace 031 in canada from canadapeptides.com
> Pls note I am not affiliated with them or promoting their peptides in any way and
> ...



What it will be interesting to see how much of the gains is muscle and how long you going to keep it if that... Also i am surprise your strength was not up . Did you record any other effects like sleep , or anything else. I like to see foli by its self results. thanks for posting!


----------



## bscott35 (Dec 6, 2011)

dec 6 wed
morning weight 215.2
just a quick follow up , I dont know the half life of 
folli or ace but I am up a few more pounds and I stopped two 
days ago (pretty cool).
also I didn't mean to imply no strength increases , because I definately 
am stronger , I am trying not to aggrevate my rotator cuff
and I have struggled  with lower back pain.I am trying to train higher reps which is new
for me.
Anyway I am 215 dry morning weight so far , if I drop weight or gain anymore I will post
Bryce


----------



## Growth (Dec 7, 2011)

bscott35 said:


> dec 6 wed
> morning weight 215.2
> just a quick follow up , I dont know the half life of
> folli or ace but I am up a few more pounds and I stopped two
> ...


nice man! big gains! hows the water retention?


----------



## hooper (Dec 7, 2011)

Growth said:


> nice man! big gains! hows the water retention?




Did you record any other side effects?


----------



## bscott35 (Dec 16, 2011)

fri dec 16 just thought I would update this log.
my morning weight this morning was 216.6 so I have def not lost
any weight. my grf129 and ghrp 6 combo is def adding some water weight
which is great. Looking forward to my next folli/ace cycle


----------

